# Skate-style rails



## Boardsnower (Sep 18, 2010)

I know this has been addressed before...I went through and searched the forums and read the previous discussions about it. But...I have a couple more questions.

I'm talking about rails/boxes that you approach from the side (ie NOT ride-on). Some of you guys mentioned taking a slight angle to it, staring down the end of the rail, keeping the base of the board flat, trying it on down rails/boxes (not having to ride the whole thing), and trying to jump over it first to get a feel for it.

Maybe I'm being too analytical about it, but I just don't understand the physics of this. I haven't tried a skate-style rail yet, but I've tried boxes like that. When I take a slight angle to the box and hop on, I naturally slide off the side of the box before reaching the end. This doesn't surprise me because physics will tell me that if I attack the box at an angle and the box has no friction, I will continue to slide on the box at the same angle and direction, and slide off the side. I've (painfully) tried to reverse course on a box to hit the end, and of course I end up on my butt on the box.

I know it can be done, so how exactly does this work? And is it different for round rails, where you can sort of "plant" against the rail to keep from sliding over it?

Sorry it's a long question, but this has been blowing my mind. And thanks for any help.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You answered it in your question. Angled approach + horozontal board will result in sliding off the rail. Angled approach + a slightly tilted back board will result in you locking in and then starting to learn where you need to lean to take the downward part of your slide


----------



## Boardsnower (Sep 18, 2010)

That makes good sense.

What's the approach for flat rails and boxes so you don't slide off ?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

On a box you are stuck with the momentum you bring into the move so you have to approach straight if you want to continue going straight.

On a rail you have a lot more control by using your board like I said before. Even on a flat rail you dont sit flat on the top of it. Lean the board to the inside a touch and use your body weight and speed to make it so you dont fall back off the same side you approached from. Speed is everything with rail stability.

PS Im not snowboarding park guru, Im drawing on my days as a skater here but the methods are the same.


----------



## Ljohnny (Mar 22, 2012)

Good tips ETM, I was kind of wondering the same thing


----------



## SLC (Feb 27, 2013)

On flat boxes and rails you could also consider a boardslide, even on wide boxes you can usually level yourself out and slide the entire thing. If you give it a shot next time your in the park, you will figure it out


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

This is a pic of me skating back in the day which shows what I was trying to describe pretty well. Board tilting back, weight over the nose to counter act the board being tilted back. Add some speed and your banging them out like its nothing.


----------



## Boardsnower (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah I've had more success with boardslides. It's the 50-50's that trip me out a little more since there's less "give" side-to-side, which is weird because most riders suggest learning 50-50's first.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ETM said:


> This is a pic of me skating back in the day which shows what I was trying to describe pretty well. Board tilting back, weight over the nose to counter act the board being tilted back. Add some speed and your banging them out like its nothing.


That's a pretty sick front board. 

But to add to what ETM said. You have to lean against the rail. I personally like to take a harder angle so I can catch it and roll on top of it. Each rail will differ in how much speed you'll need and how much angle you'll need to take, and obviously it'll differ between tricks as well. If I'm doing a 50-50 I take a mellow angle, but I've I'm doing a 50-50 to 360 out I'll take a harder angle so I have more leverage to spin out with. Just practice learning different angles. It helps to learn it on larger tubes then work your way down to rails.


----------



## Boardsnower (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. Those are pointers I hadn't heard yet


----------

